

Rosetta Is Tailing a Warming Comet - jdnier
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/03/20/science/space/rosetta-comet-photos.html?_r=0

======
jdnier
This is the best gallery of photos I've seen. One close up views the comet
from only 6 miles away.

------
na85
Awe-inspiring stuff.

